
Ask HN: How often do you see scam ads on your FB feed? - chungleong
I get them practically every single day. Just now I received a second ad pointing to the same exact fraudulent offering:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.newzem.com&#x2F;index.php?route=product%2Fproduct&amp;product_id=1445<p>By a different vendor with a different randomly generated name.<p>What I&#x27;m curious about is whether these scam ads show up in the feeds of American users. I&#x27;m residing in Poland currently. I seriously suspect that I&#x27;m getting this garbage because the likelihood of a civic lawsuit is negligible in this part of the world.
======
shpx
Install uBlock Origin.

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/cjpa...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ublock-
origin/cjpalhdlnbpafiamejdnhcphjbkeiagm?hl=en)

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-
origin...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/ublock-origin/)

